# Shell Tanker LANDAK



## davehowden (Apr 8, 2007)

I am researching the disappearance of the LANDAK on passage Jessleton to Singapore in 1957 and would like to hear from anybody who sailed on her.


----------



## Allan Wareing (Apr 23, 2006)

*landak*



davehowden said:


> I am researching the disappearance of the LANDAK on passage Jessleton to Singapore in 1957 and would like to hear from anybody who sailed on her.


Try the web site www.helderline.nl , I was in contact with a couple of blokes there on the same subject a few months ago, Allan.


----------

